# TC now TomC



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The new set up wont accept two character names, so TC is now TomC.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back Tom!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see you around Tom!


----------



## pinkjello (Apr 21, 2010)

Great to see you back


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good to have you back...


----------

